# Another glass turtle



## Brains (Feb 24, 2007)

Bigger one this time, measures 6 inches long by 4 1/4 inches wide. Got it from ebay for $30.54, expencive as far as i go but it was well worth it. Some shade of orange or yellow amber. Hope ya like it, if ya dont then you are friggen crazy![]


----------



## tombstone (Feb 25, 2007)

Just noticed you're from hilliard.  I used to work at the Meijer there, many years ago.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice turtle!  How many do you have?


----------



## Brains (Feb 25, 2007)

i have 2 now, both are in good condition. Lucky me huh, []


----------

